
Ask HN: How to Access Bitbucket Without Atlassian Cloud? - a_imho
I would like to lookup some old code which is in a Bitbucket private repo, however it seems I can&#x27;t login to Bitbucket unless I let Atlassian force me to create a Atlassian Cloud account.<p>Is there a way to recover my code?
======
detaro
Since they switched auth completely to Atlassian Cloud accounts I don't think
so. What's so bad about migrating your account to an Atlassian Cloud one, to
me it didn't seem to make much of a difference?

~~~
a_imho
Mainly an ethical issue, I'm sure it is in their ToS somewhere they don't need
to provide access but at least they could have sent a notification beforehand.
Now I can't even delete my account. I don't agree it is simplified at all.

~~~
farkas
Sorry for the hassle. Though it's not your issue, we needed to clean up all
the different identity systems we had created over the years (Bitbucket,
HipChat, Atlassian cloud, Atlassian services). Nothing nefarious, and we have
literally spent years planning to make it as seamless for customers as
possible.

If you have any issues - contact support@atlassian.com.

Scott

------
jredmond
The Atlassian account should not affect any SSH keys you may have added.

